# Over-applied Cabot's Australian Timber Oil... Mineral Spirits??



## Ler0y Jenkins (May 5, 2008)

Hello everyone. I have a two-year-old cedar deck and I applied Cabot's Australian Timber Oil (Jahara Brown) this weekend on Sunday. Because I spent some time taping off my vinyl railing, siding, etc., and applying the finish in between each board, I didn't get to begin applying the product to the top of the deck until around noon. Needless to say, by that time, it was hot and the sun was beating down. As a result, I think I overapplied the finish. 

It's been two full days and the deck is mostly dry but there are spots that seem to be a little tacky. Also, the deck has an inconsistent sheen to it that I don't really like. 

From my woodworking experience, I know that you can apply mineral spirits when using traditional stains/finishes. I'm just not sure how that will work with this product. 

Also, if I do end up using mineral spirits, how much do I need, how do I apply, etc. The deck is 32' x 12'. I am envisioning just getting a bucket and filling it with mineral spirits. Then dipping a rag in the bucket and just wiping up the excess with the mineral spirits. I am assuming that I can just ring the rag out in the bucket and keep going. As I said, I've done this before on a much smaller scale. I'm really just looking for pointers from anyone that's done it before. 

Thanks, 

Kevin


----------



## Ler0y Jenkins (May 5, 2008)

Also, two follow-up questions... 

1. How long can I wait before applying the mineral spirits? I'm assuming once it's dry, that's it. I'd like to wait till the weekend but I may end up trying tonight when I get home from work. 

2. What happens if it rains before I can apply the mineral spirits? Assuming I can't apply the mineral spirits right away and it rains in the interim, can I still go back after and apply the mineral spirits after it rains? 

Thanks, 

Kevin


----------



## Ler0y Jenkins (May 5, 2008)

Anyone?? 

Also, it rained out before I got home from work. Can I still apply mineral spirits when the deck dries or is it too late now that it's rained?


----------



## Confuserated (Feb 11, 2010)

Mineral spirits is the natural solvent for ATO - you can rub it into the deck boards just as you did the ATO itself; it should remove the excess. I would recommend that after doing so, you go over the deck again with ATO using lambswool - but rub it in (apply it sparingly). I would recommend you do this when the weather forecast is dry for at least 3 days.

Good luck!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I would think the manufacturer would be the best source for answers on compatibility. As for applying stains, besides the instructions on the can, applying a few light coats of product is better then one heavy coat. You need to plan out the application so you can do the correct job.
Ron


----------

